# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Evitar falha electricidade?

## Bruno Santos

Boas, após ter conhecimento de uma falha de electricidade de 8h ao João Judicibus, ao qual deu alguns prejuizos, comecei a pensar qual seria a melhor solução para evitar ou reduzir um possivel prejuizo.

Queria algo que durasse pelo menos 24h, o que encontrei foi isto Bubbles-Shop.com ou isto VorTech Battery Backup | EcoTech Marine.

A minha questão é se vale a pena estes produtos, e se no caso da bateria da Vortech, dê para ligar além da MP40, ligar o termostato e a bomba de retorno?

Cumps.

----------


## António Vitor

Apresentei aqui a minha alternativa, mas não teve aderência nenhuma que eu soube-se, vai-se lá saber porquê...

arranjas um carregador daqui...
Oficel Lda.- Electrotécnica.

pode ser este fala com o homem.
Oficel Lda.- Electrotécnica.

é produto made in portugal e garanto de exrtema qualidade...como muita coisa feita por cá...

O alimentador ups, dependerá de quantas baterias e de quantas amperes se trata em cada bateria, deverás ter um que alimente apenas o minimo para ir carregando...assim tens baterias para décadas...

comprei na oficel também as baterias, chinocas mas depois de 1 ano e tal são boas...garantidas.

não uso relés, o alimentador das baterias alimenta uma bomba que por acaso funciona a 13.6 volts e é apenas essa que trabalha em caso de falta dee corrente.
ou seeja alimentador está ligado ás baterias e á bomba quando falha a corrente a corrente de electrões passa a ir das baterias á bomba.

Istot chega e sobra, para que tenhas alguns dias de paz durante um apagão no verão ou umas boas horas no inverno...(pelo menos com 2 baterias de 40 amperes e a tal bomba que gasta nem 20w)
agora com termostato...
isso terás de arranjar muitas baterias... e terão de ter muitos amperes...
terás também de ter algo que converta de corrente continua das baterias para tensão alterna...gastando corrente...
mais vale usar bombas que gastem corrente continua...digo eu... e só usaar essas.


 :Big Grin: 
e o alimentador ups terá de ser mais potente.
um nano com um termostato de 50w é capaz de aguentar 1 dia...talvez....com as baterias que uso.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas António, obrigado pelo teu comment.

O problema é que não percebo nada de electronica, e queria comprar algo já montado, sem grandes complicações...

Vou ligar a essa loja a ver o que dizem. 

Aqui fica os consumos do que quero ligar:

Vortech MP40W - Power Consumption: 9-28 watts

Retorno Eheim Compact 5000+ - Power Consumption: 86W 

Aquecedor Eheim JÄGER 250W??

Claro que nenhum destes aparelhos está a trabalhar no seu máximo.

O meu termostato raramente está ligado, ainda a semana passada teve a noite noite toda desligado por descuido, e o aqua estava a 23ºc...

Cumps.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António, obrigado pelo teu comment.
> 
> O problema é que não percebo nada de electronica, e queria comprar algo já montado, sem grandes complicações...
> 
> Vou ligar a essa loja a ver o que dizem. 
> 
> Aqui fica os consumos do que quero ligar:
> 
> Vortech MP40W - Power Consumption: 9-28 watts
> ...


A vortech dá para ligar a baterias convencionais, tem duas fichas uma para o alimentador normal e outra para as baterias, tens de ver que ficha se trata, e comprares uma do género (vou verificar e se quiseres mando-te uma imagem de uma foto da tal ficha) logo basta que ligues a vortech com essa ficha, e esta dará a sustentação mínima, tu não queres algo que dê normalidade.

Os engenheiros da vortech até quiseram ajudar, alimentada por essa ficha a mp40w vai funcionar a meio gás... não queres a sustentabilidade normal, queres algo que prolongue a vida dos ocupantes.

em termos de fios é simplicissimo.
O meu carregador/alimentador de baterias vem com 2 bornes para os 220v (podees trocar de fios não é corrente continua), depois tens de respeitar as polaridades nos outros bornes (da corrente continua), mais com mais e menos com menos. (+ +,- -)

a ligação das baterias é em paralelo fico como see tivesse uma bateria de 12v mas com o dobro dos amperes...
40+40, ou seja mais com mais de um dos lados e menos com menos do outro...
esse mais e menos vão ligar ao mais e menos do tal carregador.

Na bomba, a tal ficha que falei, a parte externa é negativa, esse vai ligar ao menos do carregador, e a parte interna ao mais...
e é isto...se o carregador for mesmo no limite, consegue alimentar a bomba, no teu caso não precisas, porque a vortech só vai buscar aí corrente quando precisa, ou seeja quando não tem do outro lado...portanto o carregador só estará a carregar as baterias .... quando o carregador é desligado, as baterias dão a corrente á vortech.siimples...

Se tiveres dúvidas o melhor talvez seeja mesmo não fazeer, com a electrcidade não se brinca...

Aquecedores esquece...
imagina que falta a luz por 3 dias, mais vale teres o minimo dee oxigénio durante 3 dias do que teres o normal deste e este durar 1 hora apenas...
A temperatura mata, mas a água é tipo uma bateria, arrefece devagarinho...mais aindad no verão...
Bombas de retorno, acho que tambéme esquece. bmete mesmo só a vortech...seria a solução ideal.

Como tens a vortech só tens de ter a tal ficha que referi, comprei um transformador, e este vem com n fichas diversas, uma servirá, ainda não verifiquei que ficha é...mas eu no meu caso não preciso.
Isso de teres a vortech é bom, porque nem sequer precisas de converter de 12v para 220v, como é o caso de muitos dos tais sistemas plug n play, isso no teu caso e na vortech seria estares a desperdiçar horas de sustentabilidade.

nem sempre mais é melhor...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, António, obrigado pela explicação.

Já és o segundo a dizer que basta a Vortech, acho que vou mesmo fazer isso, comprar a bateria da Vortech e mante-la ligada.

Mas até lá vou analisando mais hipoteses.

Cumps.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas, António, obrigado pela explicação.
> 
> Já és o segundo a dizer que basta a Vortech, acho que vou mesmo fazer isso, comprar a bateria da Vortech e mante-la ligada.
> 
> Mas até lá vou analisando mais hipoteses.
> 
> Cumps.


não sei o preço da bateria da vortech nem os amperes da mesma, é um dois em 1, presumo que carregue também a mesma...

Também é minha presunção a vortech funcionar com baterias normais (para evitar libertação de hidrogénio em casa, só VLRA e Gel), basta ligar, calculo que seja o caso, não tenho certezas sobre isto...

Se for este o caso ficas melhor servido fugindo á marca, podes ter melhores baterias e mais amperes, acho que 24 horas é pouco...terá concerteza poucos amperes.

----------


## Bruno Santos

EcoTech Battery Backup for EcoTech VorTech Pump 
OUT OF STOCK
[WP-ETBATBACKUP] $150.00 



Click to enlarge  
EcoTech Marine VorTech Battery Backup 

This product is for any serious aquarium hobbyist that owns an EcoTech Marine VorTech pump. By adding the Battery Backup you are insulated from power interruptions for up to 36 hours of protection with the MP40w and up to 72 hours of protection with the MP20. In 4-10 hours of no flow, an aquarium with all its fish and corals begins to die: Buy time, it is rarely for sale. 

Product Features 

- Reef Tank Insurance in an aluminum housing. 
- Backup power for 30 or more hours on a VorTech Pump. 
- Can connect to another Battery Backup for two times the run time. 
- Comes with trickle charger so you are always prepared. 
- Complete package comes with all the wiring cables needed. 

Product Benefits 

- Designed to power the EcoTech Marine VorTech Pump. 
- Knowing you are a responsible reef keeper. 
- Vacation better. Sleep better. Peace of mind. 

Specifications 

- 18 Amp-Hour 12-volt sealed battery. 
- Powder-coated white aluminum housing. 
- Dimensions (L x W x H): 9 x 7 x 3.25 (inches)

----------


## António Vitor

por esse preço compras 2 VLRA com 40 amperes cada, tal como eu pensava é mais fraquinha...

tenho 80 amperes compara com os 18 amperes desse produto...não há comparação gastei só marginalmente mais...acho que foi tudo perto de 200 euros. com o carregador, que parece vir incluido no sistema de backup da vortech.

toma atenção que tem de ser baterias deep charge, para ups, as outras estão prerpardas para dar grande amperagem em pouco tempo (motores de arranque), e a maioria nem sequer é VLRA ou gel.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Pois, mas isso tiveste tu de montar ou montaram-te?

150$ é igual a 115 comparado com os 200 e tal e que é vendida por cá...

Cumps.

----------


## António Vitor

fui eu que montei...claro...até comprei um móvel para tapar as baterias, mas não é preciso ser grande electricista...
eu não sou electricista, sei o básico mesmo...

Se tens receio ( quem não sabe melhor é não mexer, com a electrcidade não se brinca... eu já brinquei e apanhei sustos e esticões...cheguei a tocar com 6 anos em fios descarnados com 220v...lol...podia não estar vivo...)até podes só comprar a bateria da vortech, são 30 horas, não é assiim tão mau..
 :Wink: 
depois podes ter duas e duplicar o efeito.

150 us dollars representa mais cá...
As baterias costumam ser pesadas, os portes de envio disparam o preço por aí acima...

ou seja mesmo 150 us dollars vai acima dos 200 euros se tiver de se comprar cá ou mandar de fora...julgo eu.
no entanto se fizermos bem a contas tenho um sistema equivalente a 4 baterias da vortech...

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, 150$=115€+30$=23€(portes) = 138€.  :Wink: 

O Euro está mais forte que o Dolar 1.35...

Já mandei vir duas vezes de lá, e correu tudo bem.

Mas como disse a pouco, ainda não é para já, é mais para a frente quando começam as férias maiores, e como vou ter uma pessoa que vai lá a casa quase todos os dias, é só para o sistema aguentar-se mais.

Ainda vou continuar a analisar mais situações.

Muito obrigado pela tua ajuda.

Cumps.

----------

